# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Durateston and Ganbol - Real/ Any Good?

## Tmontana

Tell me your thoughts on these two. Thanks.

Too blurry? Let me know and I'll try posting a better pic.

----------


## Black Stang

I'm not really sure about these, since I have not used them, or read much about them. However It may help some of the bros here if you can throw in a shot of the exp. dates. Then they can help you more.

----------


## nymattyk

i have the same bottle of ganabol....pretty sure its real... sure as hell hope so!!!!!

----------


## Swedeboy

The ganabol is real. Have the same at home and I know they are real!! 100% The other one=not sure

----------


## Tmontana

Cool, thanks guys.

Anyone have info on the Durateston 250?

Here's some info that's stamped on it.

L:4981
F:05/1997
V:05/2002

----------


## PaPaPumP

All i gotta say is ....what the hell is that label all about? Can it be any more blunt. It says 50, ganabol, and there's two animals on it...I like the color scheme as well, very nice... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jezz

ganabol is very good mate. gotta be the real one. no-one really fakes vetinary drugs so chances are thats the real deal. looks real to me.

expect to get very hard on it without any water retention. does sting like fcuk though

----------


## nymattyk

> _Originally posted by PaPaPumP_ 
> *All i gotta say is ....what the hell is that label all about? Can it be any more blunt. It says 50, ganabol, and there's two animals on it...I like the color scheme as well, very nice...*


the box is just as nice papapump

----------


## dane26

my buddy has that ganabol bottle. its real

----------


## Swedeboy

Have yuo seen the info that comes with the Ganabol!? On the top you've got a picture of a bull and next to it the dosage, then a horse and dosage. Number 3 is little porky and the dosage! Guess they forgot to put my picture on the info :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gonzo

That stuff is real. It's made in the Dominican Republic by Laboratorios V.M.. That bottle might be an older one because now the label comes imprinted on the bottle so it looks better but still the same stuff.
peace and good growings

----------


## planetx

Hey bud,

that is a "wimpy 10cc" bottle my friend. Although legit, great job.
My ex roomate last year had a 100ml keg of this stuff!!!! It's great, but you are going to feel like a pin cushion at only 50mg/ml. Don't be surprised if you "jack" the bottle in a week. 
Many laddies these days will frontload at 600mg per week.

Last I heard, the only Organon sustanon that had ink directly stamped on it (not paper) was Nile Co. and Pakistani Karachi.
But you are in the clear my friend, because ALL durateston by Organon has stamped ink. Looks legit to my trained eye.

planet  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## H BOMB

pretty sure the dura test is real. it is a generic form of sust 250. I used it about three years ago . got great results

----------


## alevok

Ganabol is legit

----------


## juttsin

that durateston is real. its made my organon. its the same thing as sustanon . i myself got great gains from just 500mg of the durateston.
pm me if you want.

----------


## methan

this is most counterfeit eq on the market imo its risky deal u have more chances to get a bogus copies than the real stuff.

----------

